# Bremsscheiben



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich die guten Gewissens ohne Drehmomentschlüssel festschrauben?


----------



## Honigblume (27. Oktober 2011)

Besser nicht, es sei denn du hast einen eingebauten Drehmomentschlüssel im Handgelenk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainbanes (27. Oktober 2011)

Klar, fest genug aber nicht zu fest - nach fest kommt ab...
Wenn man einigermaßen Schraubererfahrung hat würde ich sagen man kann. Ich mache sie jedenfalls ohne Drehmomentschlüssel fest.

- Sorry - hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass ich im LO Bereich gepostet hab. Hatte mich bloss gerade gewundert, dass hier so viele Ladies posten


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn du es mit einem Drehmoment machst, wichtig ist gleichmäßig über Kreuz anziehen. Als nicht gleich die erste Schraube mit maximalen Drehmont anziehen sonder alle gleichmßig in geringen Stufen und dann immer die gegenüberliegende.


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du wirklich keinen Dremo hast / leihen kannst, dann zieh die Schrauben mit einem nicht zu langen Schlüssel fest (dann besteht weniger die Gefahr, daß du sie überdrehst). Du solltest dann aber auf alle Fälle Schraubensicherung (mittelfest) verwenden (gibt es in jedem Baumarkt für kleines Geld (wenn es nicht gerade Loctite sein muss).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab mir schon ne Nabe vermurkst. Bremsscheiben bekommen nur ein sehr geringes Drehmoment (4 Nm). Wenn du's ohne Drehmomentschlüssel machst, sei vorsichtig! Ich mach's nur noch mit.


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Oktober 2011)

Ganz klare Antwort. Jein oder äh.....


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir schon ne Nabe vermurkst.



Kann passieren, aber meist gehen Frauen doch mit etwas mehr Feingefühl ans Werk! 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben bekommen nur ein sehr geringes Drehmoment (4 Nm).



Das stimmt so nicht generell - die Schrauben der Avid-Bremsscheiben zum Beispiel werden mit 6,2 Nm angezogen - also vertragen die schon mal 50 % mehr.


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Habs erstmal so montiert, bringe das Rad morgen aber zum Schaltung einstellen und kontrolle Drehmoment bremsscheiben lieber zum mechaniker


----------



## MelleD (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich montier se immer ohne oO
Und zwar so, wie Sickgirl es schon sagte. Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit losen Scheiben gehabt oder mit überdrehten Schrauben. Dreh se handfest rein, nicht zu fest...


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2011)

Bald ist Weihnachten  - das Teilchen kann man immer gebrauchen 

Meine Vorgensweise bei Bremsscheiben:

Schraubensicherung halbfest verwenden
über Kreuz festziehen
4 Nm einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Kann passieren, aber meist gehen Frauen doch mit etwas mehr Feingefühl ans Werk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wofür gibt's Helicoil? 

Jut, aber ich seh da auch nicht die Schrauben als Problem, sondern die Alugewinde an der Nabe. Ich bleib da zukünftig lieber bei 4 Nm und Schraubensicherung.


----------



## MissQuax (28. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wofür gibt's Helicoil?
> 
> Jut, aber ich seh da auch nicht die Schrauben als Problem, sondern die Alugewinde an der Nabe. Ich bleib da zukünftig lieber bei 4 Nm und Schraubensicherung.



Habe gottseidank noch nie ein Gewinde reparieren müssen. 

Qualitativ gute Naben vertragen garantiert auch die 6 Nm, habe zumindest noch von keiner diesbezüglichen gehäuften Problematik (zerstörte Gewinde in Naben) bei Avid-Scheiben gehört/gelesen.

Ich halte mich in den meisten Fällen an die Angaben der Hersteller - die haben schon ihre Gründe (zumindest haben die definitiv mehr Ahnung als ich  ).



mtbbee schrieb:


> Bald ist Weihnachten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekte Vorgehensweise, aber es ging doch darum, daß die TE keinen Dremo hat!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Oktober 2011)

Einen Drehmomentschlüssel werde ich mir sicher auch irgendwann anschaffen, aber alles auf einmal geht eben leider nicht, ich hatte mir erst einen Ritzelabzieher und ne Kettenpeitsche bestellt.

Ich hab das Rad heute morgen zum Meschaniker gebracht, der soll das mal richten, bevor ich was kaputt mach. Sicher ist sicher, dafür war der LRS einfach zu teuer!


----------



## MissQuax (28. Oktober 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Einen Drehmomentschlüssel werde ich mir sicher auch irgendwann anschaffen, aber alles auf einmal geht eben leider nicht, ich hatte mir erst einen Ritzelabzieher und ne Kettenpeitsche bestellt.
> 
> Ich hab das Rad heute morgen zum Meschaniker gebracht, der soll das mal richten, bevor ich was kaputt mach. Sicher ist sicher, dafür war der LRS einfach zu teuer!



Sehr vernünftig!


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir einen hochwertigen Syntace-Dremo über ein 2Jahres Abo von der MountainBike beschafft. Kostet im Endeffekt genauso viel wie derselbe Dremo im normalen Handel, und oben drauf gibt's halt noch 2 Jahre lang lustig bunte Heftchen. 

Generell zum Dremo: Nie ohne!
Das würde ich von der Priorität her über schöne Anbauteile fürs Rad setzen 
Die meisten Gewinde am Rad sind ja in Alu geschnitten, das hält leider nicht viel aus und ist schneller kaputt als man sich wundern kann. Mal von den Schraubenköpfen von Titan-Schrauben ganz abgesehen, oder von den Klemmkräften an Carbonteilen oder Gabelschäften.
Wenn man vor hat, öfter mal selbst am Rad zu schrauben, lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall, so ein Teil lieber früher als später anzuschaffen!


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Oktober 2011)

captainbanes schrieb:


> Klar, fest genug aber nicht zu fest - nach fest kommt ab...
> Wenn man einigermaßen Schraubererfahrung hat würde ich sagen man kann. Ich mache sie jedenfalls ohne Drehmomentschlüssel fest.
> 
> - Sorry - hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass ich im LO Bereich gepostet hab. Hatte mich bloss gerade gewundert, dass hier so viele Ladies posten



Och, wenn man(n) sich zu benehmen weiß und gute Tipps gibt ist das doch in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Habe gottseidank noch nie ein Gewinde reparieren müssen.
> 
> Qualitativ gute Naben vertragen garantiert auch die 6 Nm, habe zumindest noch von keiner diesbezüglichen gehäuften Problematik (zerstörte Gewinde in Naben) bei Avid-Scheiben gehört/gelesen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe damit meine Nabe glücklicherweise retten können. Und da ich dazu tendiere Gewinde zu schrotten, weil ich absolut kein Gefühl für "Handfest" habe, habe ich mir diesen Drehmo zugelegt. Ist günstig aber gut. Laut Skala fängt er zwar erst bei 5 Nm an, er lässt sich aber auch darunter bis schätzungsweise 4 Nm justieren.


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Microclick ist keine gute Idee, da würde ich lieber noch läng sparen ...  
Für Carbon sind 4 Nm oder gar 5 einfach zu viel , außerdem würde ich eher auf Varianten zurück greifen, die einen geringen Toleranzbereich aufweisen, ala Syntace oder Topeak. Topeak hat sogar den Vorteil das Linksgewinde auslöst, hat man z.B. beim Lagerwechsel von Wippen der Fullys.
Aber soll ja nicht zu einer Drehmomentschlüsseldiskusion ausarten


----------



## dre (28. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Generell zum Dremo: Nie ohne!
> ...



... off topic ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hat ja nicht jeder Carbon und er hat ne Toleranz von +/-3 Prozent, der Syntace hat 4 %.
Und Linkslauf hat er auch. Also für den Großteil von uns durchaus ausreichend und mit einem super P/L-Verhältnis. Klar, besser (und teurer) geht immer. So, genug diskutiert .

Edit: Ok, links löst er nicht aus. Tschuldigung.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... off topic ...



warum das denn?


----------



## Sickgirl (29. Oktober 2011)

Fast genauso teuer wie der Syntace und kommt von Gedore: http://www.tbs-aachen.de/Carolus/Drehmomentschluessel/Carolus_490025_Drehmomentschluessel_2-25_Nm_i450_20195.htm

Von denen habe ich den großen für Innenlager und Kassette, bin mir am überlegen meinen Syntace zu verkaufen und den zu holen.


----------



## wildbiker (9. November 2011)

Wegen 5 Nm mehr, den Syntace verkaufen, denke das lohnt sich nicht.

Hab im übrigen auch den Syntace, weil ich als Frau dennoch genügend Kraft hab und Angst habe eine Schraube zu überdrehen. Würde sonst ohne Dremo alles zu feste anknallen.


----------



## susanne_krebs (20. Dezember 2011)

Mein Mann hat gesagt, dass ich eine richtige Frau sei.

Als er bei meinem POISON die Bremsbacken wechseln wollte, waren die von mir so fest angezogen, dass......

Frauenkraft 

Lg

Susi


----------

